# has anyone made useful modifications to EZ cloner?



## 707NewGenGrower (Jun 17, 2011)

im wondering if anyone has modified the ez cloner with success, if so what did you do? just got 30 site, it didn't come with the drain cap because the person i got it from said it was hooked up to a res or something
any ideas like that would be great or any just time saving or useful things


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 17, 2011)

I have an EZ cloner and absolutely love it. The only modification that I did was put some water bottles in it so that I don't have to make up so much clonex solution as it doesn't lose much water feeding clones. I also made a humidome to fit over top of it as the manufacturer doesn't offer any domes. I had to order 2 domes from another place and then modify them into one dome so that I can maintain warmth and humidity over my clones...Cap that drain hole, yu shouldn't need to add any extra REZ capacity (at least I don't, and mine is either a 30 or 40. I can't remember at the moment). Once yu get the hang of cloning yu will not want to go back to seed again.


----------



## 707NewGenGrower (Jun 17, 2011)

everyone says you dont need a dome, ive seen perfect runs without them but does it add to the speed of the growth? and i for sure capped the drain hole, im switching from cubes and dome to ez cloner never would go seed =P


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't think yu really "need" a dome, but I have a lot of dryer air blowing around my room now as it is used to maintain the temp n RH for the other flower rooms. And I know that the clones like warmer and humid air. I have run several runs of clones without the dome, but since I had to increase my air flow in my main room where my cloner is, I find the dome protects them more. I don't think it adds to the speed of the growth. I think proper cutting techniques and using clone gel gives the best and fastest return.


----------



## 707NewGenGrower (Jun 17, 2011)

i have my clones in same room and didnt even think of the dry exhaust being pumped into room, noticed the clones were deff on the dry side to the touch, good tip thanks much hush =]


----------

